# Best Health Insurance for physiotherapy?



## Spokes (18 Aug 2009)

Does anyone have an idea of all the different health insurers and policies, which is best for physiotherapy cover?. Gonna need alot of physio and my existing cover (plan B) is average on this.Thanks


----------



## NovaFlare77 (18 Aug 2009)

I had a quick look on the respective websites, and the best benefits I could find for physiotherapy were on Hibernian's Level 2 Everyday and Quinn's CompanyCare. 

Hibernian's product covers up to 25 visits, at a refund of €30 per visit and Quinn will cover half of all costs, up to a maximum of 25 visits per year. Both products are broadly smilar in terms of hospital accommodation as well, but make sure you're satisfied with the detail before making any change.

I didn't look at the costs but both websites will give you quotes and also look at the Health Insurance Authority's website at www.hia.ie.

Also, if you're a PAYE worker you can get tax relief at the standard rate on any medical costs not covered by health insurance.


----------



## qrst134 (27 Aug 2009)

*Pearlove Jewelry -- pearl wholesaler Online*

*[size=10pt]Pearlove Jewelry Inc[/size]*[size=10pt]., Chinese *online wholesale jewelry* store, is a professional wholesaler and supplier of *Chinese cultured pearls*. All pearls are directly from *pearl farms* in China. Pearlove’s pearl farm lies in Liusha harbor, Zhangjiang, where are known as "County of Akoya pearls"; It is professionally engaged in the pearl breeding, pearl deep process, pearl grading, pearl string and pearl production. Pearlove sells pearls in mainland China and Hong Kong, and begun to export and wholesale pearl strands and jewelries directly from family pearl farms via the Internet from 2007. Pearlove culture pearls in its own pearl farm and make jewelries in its own factory, so pearlove can offer the world's *finest pearls* with most reasonable prices. Now Pearlove’s *online jewelry store* mainly wholesale *freshwater & Akoya pearl jewelry* --- [/size][size=10pt]pearl necklaces[/size][size=10pt], [/size][size=10pt]pearl bracelets[/size][size=10pt], earrings, pendants, and rings, coral jewelry, *turquoise jewelry*, crystal, jade, *shell jewelry* and [/size][size=10pt]gemstone jewelry[/size][size=10pt]. Most of the jewelries are handmade. The online jewelry store also offers jewelry raw materials - freshwater pearls, *Akoya pearl beads* & strands, *coral beads*, turquoise, shell beads, *jewelry fittings*, jewelry making kits. *Pearlove Jewelry* has own jewelry designers and keep continuing to design new jewelry styles --- *Crystal** jewelry*; *pearl jewelry*, *bridal jewelry*, *Christmas pearl jewelry*, and beautiful *party pearl jewelry*. Customized jewelry designs are welcome as well. In Chinese pearl jewelry industry, Pearlove is not enough a big guy, but the Professional Foreign Trade, Good English Communication, Product Quality, Competitive Price and On-time Delivery earn Pearlove the reputation from our clients all over the world. Pearlove’s faith is to provide as best service as possible for all clients [/size]


----------

